# Crypt melt question



## mikeingeorgia (Jul 9, 2008)

I've read references to crypt melt and one of my coworkers said that I should expect all of the leaves to fall off, and in a couple of months they would all come back. I recently added a Bronze Cryptocoryne wendtii to my tank and most of the leaves have fallen off. How long does it normally take for them to come back and is this preventable? What makes it do this? I really liked the looks of it and the lfs has some more, so if this is normal I'll get more. Thanks, Mike


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

mikeingeorgia said:


> I recently added a Bronze Cryptocoryne wendtii to my tank and most of the leaves have fallen off.
> How long does it normally take for them to come back
> and is this preventable?
> What makes it do this?
> I really liked the looks of it and the lfs has some more, so if this is normal I'll get more.


Mike:

If you properly planted the Crypt and the root mass is intact with proper fertilization and medium lighting should should observe small new growth within a couple of weeks.

I have not been successful in preventing it's occurence.

It is reported that when transplanted many crypts are very susceptible to ''cryptocoryne disease'' but I really do not know.

IMHO this would not be a smooth move until you observe new growth on your existing crypt.

TR


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

..and don't feel bad about it either. I have a bad habit of rearranging my plants way too much. I'll get a new one and end up moving around the entire aquascape. I fertilize now but didn't in the past and they grew back. 

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## mikeingeorgia (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok I'll try to be patient. Maybe they'll get some more anubias in the meantime lol! I still have some background space available to add more of them in. I'll sure keep my fingers crossed for the crypt though, I think it was really nice looking. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ChloroPhil (Apr 11, 2008)

Mikeingeorgia,

Dont' be at all concerned about your Crypts, they'll definitely come back. "Crypt rot" is just the odd way this genus has of adapting to new environments. As long as you let your plants be for a while they'll settle down well and start growing for you. 

I've found that upping calcium supplimentation helps the plants out when going through this change. I'd recommend Seachem Equilibrium as it's got calcium, magnesium, potassium, and iron; all things your plants need.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

certain types of crypts melt more then others. in general wendii ones are not as bad as some species. They should come back with a vengeance if you have the proper environment for them.


----------

